# Debian Etch - Nach Installation bleibt Bildschirm schwarz



## exitboy (11. September 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe auf meinem HP dv6000 Pavilion Laptop neben Windows Vista Premium, jetzt eine Partition auf 20 GB hinzugefuegt und darauf Debian 4.0r1 etch installiert.

Die Installation wurde erfolgreich abgeschlossen, die DVD1 aus dem SET herausgeworfen und dann automatisch mit dem Bootloader neugestartet. 


```
Zur Auswahl steht jetzt

Debian
Debian Single User System
weiter Systeme zur Auswahl:
Vista/Longhorn *funktioniert*
Vista/Longhorn *funktioniert*
```

Bei beiden Debians, schaltet sich das Display beim Initialisieren von GNOME aus. Zudem hoere ich ein abschalten der Festplatte (klingt zumindest so).
Dannach folgt nichts mehr.

und


----------



## Navy (11. September 2007)

Während des Bootes solltest Du mal STRG+ALT+F1 drücken und gucken, ob da Fehler angezeigt werden.

Wenn da nichts kommt und Du im Systems bist, mach das Ganze mal mit F2 und log Dich ein und guck nach, ob "dmesg" irgendeine Fehlermeldung liefert. (hint: dmesg|more)


----------



## exitboy (11. September 2007)

Da komm ich leider nichtmal hin mit den o.g. Tasten.

Beim Single User kann ich mich jedoch als root einloggen, wenn ich per CONTROL+D unterbreche.

dmesg | more zeigt mir auch nur die aktuellen Meldungen an:


```
EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal
loop: loades (max 8 devices)
ieee1394: sbp2: Driver forces to serialize I/O (serialize_io=1)
ieee1394: sbp2: Try serialize_io=0 for better performance
device-mapper: ioctl: 4.7.0-ioctl (2006-06-24) initialised.
```


----------



## stain (11. September 2007)

Versuch' doch mal Alt+F1 *beim schwarzen Bildschirm* zu drücken und dich dann einzuloggen. Wenn das funktionert tippst du mal startx als root ein und postest die Asuageb, wenn es dann nicht klappt.


----------



## exitboy (11. September 2007)

hehe keine Chance, der hat sich vollstaendig aufgehangen, eingaben sind mit blackscreen nicht moeglich.


----------



## exitboy (11. September 2007)

was der aber auch nicht abgefragt hat, ist die X-Server Aufloesung usw.


zum Schluss steht da, bevor er sich aufhaengt:


*Seine Schlussmeldungen:*


```
Starte Gnome Display Messenger
NTFS Common Utititys gdm

und irgendwas mit 
NFS common utilitys statd (verschwindet zu schnell)


am Ende
```


Zwischen Drin nach Setting up ALSA kommt:
Give root password for maintenance


----------



## exitboy (11. September 2007)

wenn ich als root mich zwischendrine inklinge und X per xstart starte, klappt alles, auch die Aufloesung ist perfekt.

Als Fehlermeldung erhalte ich: 

internal error: failed to initialize HAL!

Wie bekomme ich erst einmal alles hin, dass X richtig automatisch startet?


----------



## stain (11. September 2007)

Ich würde erstmal versuchen einen passenden Treiber zu installieren und dann weiterzuschauen.

Und wenn du vergessen hast etwas in diesem Forum zu schreiben, musst du nicht gleich einen neuen Post scheiben sondern kannst ihn auf editieren. Den Button dazu findest du an der rechten unteren Ecke deines zu editierenden Posts.


----------



## Eichel65 (11. September 2007)

Gib mal in der Konsole "sudo hald start" ein und starte dan X ( Gnome )

Nur rein zu Testzwecken

Gruß


----------



## stain (11. September 2007)

@Eichel65::suspekt:
Nur ist zumindest bei meinem Debian sudo nicht standartmäßig installiert gewesen. Ist glaube ich bei der Ubuntu-Reihe so, aber nicht bei Debian


----------



## Eichel65 (11. September 2007)

Ja das ist immer noch ein Problem von mir, das ich einfach "Systemübergreifend" denke ;D

Jedenfalls gab es in Ubuntu schon die gleichen Probleme ( hab ich mal überflogen ) und da hab ich bisher ( als ich den Thread wieder gesucht habe ) leider noch keine Lösung gefunden! Wobei das Treiberproblem natürlich nicht so fern liegt...

Gruß

//EDIT: Hab das "Systemübergreifend" mal in Anführungsstriche gemacht ;D


----------



## exitboy (12. September 2007)

Gumo,

ich habe den Systemstart mit CONTROL+C abgebrochen um mich als Root einloggen zu koennen. 


```
Sudo hald start 
# Funktioniert, gibt jedoch keien Zeile aus. Fuer was ist 'hald' gut?

Startx # bringt folgende Meldungen:
/usr/bin/startx line 131: cannot create temp file for here document: Read-only file system
xauth: error in locking authority file /root/.Xauthority
/usr/bin/startx line 143: cannot create temp file for here document: Read-only file system
xauth: error in locking authority file /root/.Xauthority
/usr/bin/startx line 143: cannot create temp file for here document: Read-only file system

X: warning; process set to priority -1 instead of requested priority 0

Fatal server error:
Could not create lock file in /tmp/.tX0-lock

NET: registered protocol family 10
lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions
IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver giving up
xinit: Network is un reachable (errno101): unable to connect to X server
xinit: No such process (errno 3) Server error
auth: error in locking authority file /root/.Xauthority
```

@Treiberproblem, was fuer Treiber soll ich denn da installieren?


----------



## stain (12. September 2007)

```
/usr/bin/startx line 131: cannot create temp file for here document: Read-only file system
xauth: error in locking authority file /root/.Xauthority
/usr/bin/startx line 143: cannot create temp file for here document: Read-only file system
xauth: error in locking authority file /root/.Xauthority
/usr/bin/startx line 143: cannot create temp file for here document: Read-only file system
```

Du bist nicht authorisiert X auszuführen. Das Problem habe ich auch, ich weiß also leider nicht, wie man es beseitigen kann.
Versuch' doch mal startx als Root (im Login-Manager anmelden!) auszuführen. Das sollte klappen.

Mit Treiber meine ich natürlich den Grafikkartentreiber, den du installieren sollst. Daran kann es nämlich auch liegen.

Vermutlich kannst du dich am Anfang nicht als root anmelden. Deshalb meldest du dich in einer Konsole als SuperUser (mit dem Befehl _su_) an und führst dort _passwd root_ aus.


----------



## exitboy (12. September 2007)

Hallo,

ich moechte mich erst einmal fuer das eifrige Engagement, bei meinem Problem eine Loesung herbeizufuehren, bei Euch bedanken. Ich weiss das wirklich sehr zu schaetzen!!


Das Problem ist im Grunde genommen, erst einmal ein richtiges ROOT Terminal zu bekommen, dass nach oder waehrend des Boot Vorgangs ausgefuehrt wird.

Folgende Moeglichkeit habe ich, beim Booten selber, direkt nach der ALSA Initialisierung, per CONTROL+C da reinzuspringen und das Root Passwort einzugeben. NUR HIER kann ich auch wirklich startx ausfuehren

Oben genanntes klappte auch hier *sudo ..., gab jedoch kein Ergebnis. Das startx wurde daraufhin verweigert. Was macht denn jetzt am meisten Sinn, erst einmal eine Konsole, egal auf welche Art zu erlangen (rescue ueber die Install DVD) oder den Systemstart zu unterbrechen und damit versuchen weiterzuarbeiten.


----------



## stain (13. September 2007)

Ich bin jetzt irgednwie durcheinandergeraten. Währe es möglich, dass du noch einmal sagtst was du bisher schon geschafft hast und woran du noch festhängst?


----------



## exitboy (19. September 2007)

aber gerne doch,

also das habe ich gemacht:

1. Debian 4.0.1 von DVD1 aus installiert *Standart, mit Desktopumgebung*.
2. Gebootet, start haengt sich mit einem schwarzen Bildschirm auf.

Zusatzinfos, ab und an kann ich mit STRG + C eine Eingabeaufforderung erzwingen. Per Root komm ich rein und per X Befehl startet X dann auch.

Fragen:

F1: Wie kann ich ein Schritt fuer Schritt starten erzwingen?
F2: Was scheint da nicht zu klappen? Sehe leider keine letzte Fehlermeldung vor dem scheinbaren Absturz, da diese zu schnell durchlaufen.

WICHTIGE INFO:

Wenn ich beispielsweise UBUNTU von einer Live DVD starte, haengt er sich auch auf. Gleiches passiert mit einer anderen ETCH Live.

Ich habe einen HP Laptop dv6000 AMD Turion64X2, Nvidia GeForce Go6150 *shared*


----------

